# Fixtures vs Facilities in Table 403.1



## georgia plans exam (Nov 16, 2017)

Does anyone know why footnote "d" to Table 403.1 (2012 IPC) refers to the minimum number of "facilities" required, rather than the number of "fixtures"?
Thanks, GPE.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 16, 2017)

Good one. I wonder if it is a misprint. says the same thing in the 2009.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2017)

403.2 through 403.4 deal with facilities and minimum requirements


----------



## rgrace (Nov 17, 2017)

That is a *good* question. Thought provoking  
Facilities contain plumbing fixtures. The location of a facility is limited by distance. The number of facilities is dictated by the number of occupants (minimum two facilities, discounting exceptions, on for each sex) and distance. Depending on the location of the seasonal outdoor seating and entertainment areas under A-1, A-2 and A-3, additional facilities may be required based on distance. The bigger question now is, if the intent was to verify distances to facilities, is the additional occupant load required to be included in the minimum plumbing fixture count? This footnote doesn't really say that it is. If it did, it would end with "shall be included when determining the minimum number of plumbing fixtures and facilities required."


----------



## rgrace (Nov 17, 2017)

Rick18071 said:


> Good one. I wonder if it is a misprint. says the same thing in the 2009.



FYI, 2015 and 2018 has the same language as well.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 12, 2017)

The first time I see that language is in the 2006 IPC , it has a black bar indicating a code change, You may have to go to the archives to see what the intent of this"language" is....


----------



## mark handler (Dec 13, 2017)

Base on the definition, in dictionary,  not code book.
A facility can contain many fixtures. Case in point a education facility can contain many classrooms or resroom facilities

But a fixture can not.


----------



## HForester (Dec 15, 2017)

I dug back into the old proposal books to find that "facilities" is what was in the approved proposal (by Ballanco)


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting to note that distance to facilities is only addressed for A occupancies, what of E occupancies?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Interesting to note that distance to facilities is only addressed for A occupancies, what of E occupancies?


*Based on my contact with DSA, In CA, ASS-U-ME the students are "customers"....
	

		
			
		

		
	



*


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Well over 100 yards, how fast can a manual or electric wc cover that distance? < 20 sec's?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 18, 2017)

Same as I - Codes IPC 403.3.3 or IBC 2902.3.2.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I had an applicant who wanted to use the wording in the footnote as an argument that the code saw no difference between facility and fixture. He did not want to provide separate facilities for each sex. long story but, he lost the argument. Thanks again...GPE.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 18, 2017)

Noted the footnote d is applicable to A-1, A-2 & A-3; not A-5 that would provide permanent (seasonal) facilities. Therefore could the other assembly groups provide portable facilities during the outdoor events (Ref. IBC E105.1)?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 18, 2017)

Oops. Accidental double post.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 18, 2017)

The footnote was not even applicable to the project. The applicant was trying to justify a code violation by quoting what, I beli


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 18, 2017)

believe is a poorly written footnote. GPE.


----------

